# Dv avis auf VHS exportieren



## hanswurst (9. September 2002)

Ich habe mit einigen Freunden ein Video produziert, welches wir mit einer Sony Dv Kamera gefilmt haben und dann mittels IEEE auf den Pc gecaptured haben und dort mit Premiere bearbeitet und geschnitten haben.

Nun wollen wir das Video auf Vhs exportieren, der Dv-In der Kamera ist allerdings noch nicht freigeschaltet und wenn wir ihn freischalten erlischt die Garantie der Kamera!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Video über den Tv-Out der Grafikkarte auf Vhs zu exportieren!? Oder gibt es noch andere Lösungen ohne DV-In??......... 
Danke im Vorraus°!°


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. September 2002)

So also, musste Win neu installieren...

<b>Beste Möglichkeit:</b>

Exportiere dein Video aus Premiere als AVI und aktiviere dann bei deinen Monitor / Desktopeigenschaften in Windows die Ausgabe an den TV.
Jetzt startest du das Video und der gesammte Screen wird aus dem Fernsehausgang gejagt.
Fertig.


----------



## hanswurst (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *So also, musste Win neu installieren...
> 
> <b>Beste Möglichkeit:</b>
> ...




zuerst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort! aber mit welchem kabel bekomme ich das Video dann vom Tv-Out auf Vhs! wahrscheinlich mit einem "s-vhs to (antennenkabel)" oder so was!? oder??


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. September 2002)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was da hinten bei dir für ein Anschluss ist, aber nimm so eins auf der einen und ein Scart o.ä auf der Anderen.


----------



## goela (10. September 2002)

Möglicherweise hast Du S-VHS, Video-Out! Wie ja Bubi schon erwähnt hat, nimmst Du am besten einen Scartadapter (meistens bei der Videokamera dabei mit Eingänge für Video-In, S-VHS) am Videorekorder!
Dieser Scartadapter ist nur ein Stecker, der auf der Gegenseite Anschlüsse für Video (S-VHS, Video-In) und Audio hat!

Sollte Dein Videorekorder von Werk ab S-VHS bzw. Video-In Anschlüsse bietet, dann kannst Du diese direkt verwenden.

Noch ne kleine Info, was oftmals auftritt, wenn Du S-VHS Kabel verwendest! Meist ist das Bild dann S/W. Dann musst Du am Rechner in den Einstellungen für den Videoausgang dies entsprechend einstellen.


----------



## MoMo (10. September 2002)

Bei meinem Videorecorder kann ich alle Kanäle, auch FRONT, AV1, AV2 & AV3, aufnehmen .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. September 2002)

<- hat keinen VCR


----------



## goela (10. September 2002)

Hab zwar noch einen Videorekorder, den brauche ich aber so gut wie nicht mehr! Sagen wir sehr selten! Schau lieber DVD!


----------



## hanswurst (10. September 2002)

das mit s-vhs auf scart müsste funzen! weil so'n scart ding mit 3 anschlüssen für audio und video war bei der cam dabei um am fernseher abzuspielen! ich probier das ganze in den nächsten tagen ma aus......danke auch für den tip mit em schwarz/weiß, das wär bestimmt es nächste prob gewesen *gg*

danke an alle für die schnellen und genauen antworten


----------



## El_Schubi (18. September 2002)

zufälligerweise habe ich gerade das selbe problem. 
und zwar noch ein paar fragen:
beim exportieren als avi unkompriemiert oder komprimiert?
bei unkomprimiert: ruckelt das nicht? und habe ich bei tv-out vom screen nicht einen qualitätsverlust?
ich habe éinen canon xl1s camcorder kann man da über das firewirekabel das video auf die minidvkasette laden? (jaja ich weiß ich könnte ja mal in der bedienungsanleitung nahschaun?  aber kann premiere das überhaupt?
hm so das wars göauib ich 

mfg el


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. September 2002)

Beim Komprimieren treten Bildverluste auf.

Unkomprimiert ist von der Festplatte nicht abspielbar.

Kompromiss muss her: Komprimiere mit DivX aber 2500kb/s und sonst den besten Einsellungen.

Und ja klar kannst du das machen.
Ja Premiere kann das.


----------



## El_Schubi (18. September 2002)

thx für die schnelle antwort 

aber ich hab grad gesehen, daß die xl1s dv/in erkennt also werd ichs direkt aus premiere auf die minidv-kassette übertragen und dann mit s-video in den videorecorder, is denk ich mal die qualitativ hochwertigste lösung 


mfg el


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. September 2002)

Die Qualität ist schlechter, als wenn du mit DivX kodierst!

Das die Canon das macht, sagte ich ja schon; ebenso, dass es mit Premiere geht.   War wohl nicht so klar ausgedrückt sorry, hatte einen Freund da und es musste schnell gehen.


----------



## El_Schubi (22. September 2002)

@bubi:
also, das mit dem qulitätsverlust konnte ich nicht feststellen. ich  hab aus premiere mit device control auf den camcorder exportiert und dann über aux an den videorecorder angeschlossen. wenn man das dann direkt von der kamera anschaut ist es von der qualität her genauso wie die origninalaufnahme von band war. der dann bei vhs übliche qualitätsverlust läßt sich natürlich nicht vermeiden 
ich muß allerdings sagen, daß mein 10min35sec langes video (unkomprimiert) auf der festplatte schon 24,5GB belegt hat


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Du siehst den Unterschied nicht auf einem Gümmelmedium wie dem Fernseher.
Aber auf dem PC oder Projektor...


----------



## MoMo (22. September 2002)

"Gümmelmedium": Wie bezeichnest du bitte meinen LCD-42"-Fernseher??


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Als Gümmelmedium!

Der Fernseher hat eine solch geringe Auflösung aber auch geringe Größe, dass Qualitätsverluste nicht stören.

Hast du wirklich einen LCD?


----------



## MoMo (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Hast du wirklich einen LCD? *


 Leider nur noch für ein paar Wochen   :[ ;(( ;((


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Und wie ist es?


----------



## El_Schubi (22. September 2002)

wenn man den unterschied auf einem fernseher nich sieht, frage ich mich, warum ich, wenn ich etwas auf vhs speichern will den aufwand für einen projektor betreiben soll  

andere question noch:
hat jemand ne ahnung, wie die camcorderauflösung nach einem 35mm blowup auf ner kinoleinwand aussehen würde?
also irgend ne wertung, wie z.b.:
zum kotzen - beschissen - naja - geht so - ganz gut - super

 hab leider keine referenzen gefunden, also wenn ihr was wißt 

mfg el


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Zum kotzen, wenn du nicht verdammt Ahnung hast!


----------



## El_Schubi (22. September 2002)

was verstehst du unter verdammte ahnung? irgendwelche pixelstretchingverfahren oder wie? und wie würde es aussehen wenn man ne verdammte ahnung hat? 
ps: ich hab die 110000$ für den hd-camcorder den ich mir kaufen wollte gestern verloren


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Man braucht verdammte Kenntnisse über seine Kamera und natürliche eine Kamera, die diese Einstellungen zulässt.
Also von der Sony VX2K, CanonXL1s, PanasonicMX350 aufwärts.

Das Problem sind: Sound, Focus, Zoom per Motor, Farbaufnahme (Kalibrierung), Schärfe der Übergänge (viel zu hart), Unschärfe (Digital-Analog-Wandlung in der Kamera), Beleuchtung...usw usw.


----------



## El_Schubi (22. September 2002)

ich dachte eigentlich immer, daß es aufpixel würde...

hast du zufällig zeit grad mal schnell in den #tutorials.de ircchannel zu kommen?

ps: am besten du löscht diesen post dann gleich wieder


----------



## MoMo (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Und wie ist es? *


Sau geil: Und vor allem sau leicht (aber nur, weil der aktuelle Fernseher in Reparatur ist). Also, das Ding ist so scharf und groß, da reibt man sich echt die Augen und checkt nicht, dass man aus 10 Metern immer noch die Fußballtoranzeige am linken oberen Rand lesen kann .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

@Schubi,

Ich komme gerade von einer 24h Lan, habe jetzt nur noch den Anfang der Hochrechnungen angeschaut und geh ins Bett.
Morgen könnte es schwierig werden, Ich habe bis 18 Uhr Schule aber dann kannst du ja mal hier auf'm Board schauen, ob ich on bin und mir ne PM zukommen lassen: "Treffen im IRC".

PS: Ich sage nur shit@Wahlergebnisse!

Bis dann und gute Nacht wünscht euch

BubiBohnensack


----------

